# Hello from San Francisco Bay Area



## Lillit_Olyamur (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey!

New here. I'm 20, on the verge, and simply adore glits and glamour and anything to do with gorgeous faces and gorgeous colors. I love, love, love mixing up makeup for parties, events but usually won't wear anything to the beach because it's just sand and the sun! Big fan of contact lenses, changing appearances, and generally making a beautiful fool of myself and my friends (but respectfully, we are not fools, I just love taking on a new look every once in a while).

thanks for this forum...can't wait to learn more. I'm no professional and I hope I can utilize the tutorials here!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## amoona (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey welcome to Specktra! Tons of Bay Area girls coming to Specktra. If you're ever downtown come visit me at the MAC counter at Bloomingdales! :-D


----------



## Lillit_Olyamur (Apr 5, 2007)

Definitely WILL DO!

I'll try to remember. You can do whatever you'd like with my face, I love trying new things and I'm a MAC virgin.


----------



## Dawn (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello!!  Nice to have you here on the forum!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 5, 2007)

hon...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 see u around the forums!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 6, 2007)

welcome to specktra! can't wait to see some of your fotds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the idea of changing looks every so often!


----------

